# Sat Nav video input



## Andy M (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi all, I have a new 2006 X-trail Aventura.

I need to get at the video inputs for the sat nav screen to connect an in car computer from my old car. Has anyone done this before? links? howtos?

Fingers crossed...

Andy


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

Andy M said:


> Hi all, I have a new 2006 X-trail Aventura.
> 
> I need to get at the video inputs for the sat nav screen to connect an in car computer from my old car. Has anyone done this before? links? howtos?
> 
> ...


See this thread. Also search on http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/xtrailuk/.


----------



## Andy M (Jan 10, 2006)

ron519098 said:


> See this thread. Also search on http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/xtrailuk/.


Thanks Ron, but done all that. I am looking for video input info on the sat nav that came installed in the car. An xanavi nissan OEM I believe. Cant find it anywhere.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Andy M said:


> Thanks Ron, but done all that. I am looking for video input info on the sat nav that came installed in the car. An xanavi nissan OEM I believe. Cant find it anywhere.


You need to look carefully at the T30 repair manual cd (2003-on). There are wiring diagrams that show what you are looking for. It should be as easy as adding a switching circuit for you to change from nav to pc.

Be careful if you're thinking of ebaying for the manual as there only seems to be the Mk1 version for sale on there. If you send me a personal message I might be able to help you further.


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

Andy M said:


> Thanks Ron, but done all that. I am looking for video input info on the sat nav that came installed in the car. An xanavi nissan OEM I believe. Cant find it anywhere.


I'm sure I remember seeing somewhere on the Yahoo Groups site info on this. I think one member posted some photos on how it was done, however the photos section always seems to be inaccessible these days. You might want to post a plea for help.

You might find it useful to buy one of the Nissan maintenance CD Roms available off eBay.


----------

